
Show HN: Eless – A Better less - kaushalmodi
https://eless.scripter.co/
======
drKarl
Can you use it with Vim keybindings like less?

~~~
kaushalmodi
Yes.

Details:

I have kept the default config close to "emacs -Q" to keep the bash-infused
elisp minimal, and because I don't use Vim bindings myself :)

Though, I was sure that that decision wouldn't be the best for everyone. So
there's a way to config eless via "~/.emacs.d/elesscfg"[1]. If that file is
present, it is loaded __after __the default config.

So you can add/remove/override any binding, add custom functions and bind
those, tweak few faces, or change the theme, anything that elisp allows.. even
install packages (Magit comes to mind).

If someone has suggestion for a minimal Vim-equivalent eless config to replace
the existing one, please put that in form of an elesscfg file (gist, their
repo?), and link that in comments or as an Issue on the eless repo. I'll
update the documentation referencing those example configs.

[1]: [https://eless.scripter.co/#user-config-
override](https://eless.scripter.co/#user-config-override)

